# A  Hawke's Bay  phenonemen



## Fern (May 25, 2015)

On the East coast of the North Island, snow often falls on the Ruahine ranges but very,very seldom on the ground until yesterday. Even snowing on the beach at Waipatiki.  Global warming ? 
Hawke's Bay received 2-3cm of snow above 150m, but brief snow flurries were felt in Taradale and Napier.
It's cccold  :eek-new:


----------



## Warrigal (May 25, 2015)

It's cold in Sydney today too, but not that cold. 
:cold::cold::cold::cold: :eewwk:


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2015)

Stay warm Fern, nice photos!


----------

